
Thick wildfire smoke blocks sun, turns Bay Area sky orange - edward
https://www.sfgate.com/news/editorspicks/article/Bay-Area-sky-orange-wildfire-smoke-San-Francisco-15553461.php
======
commonturtle
Wow. The intense orange colour in the sky almost seems photoshopped.

